# What Binoculars Do You Use



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Brunton Eterna 15x51 for me


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nikon Monarch


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

vangaurd


----------



## RacknRoll (Sep 15, 2010)

Steiner C5 Predator 12X


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Alpen Apex 12x50 --- best bang for your buck --- very clear, and very good in dim lit conditions.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nikon MonarchX 10.5X45


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

Alpen Apex 8.5x50 very bright. Great price and warranty if you would ever need it.


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

Alppen Apex 8.5x50 can not beat the clarity or price and the customer service 2nd to none.


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

Vortex Viper 10x42.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

+1 for a set of Vortex's


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

shooter64 said:


> Alpen Apex 8.5x50 very bright. Great price and warranty if you would ever need it.





Growling Bear said:


> Alppen Apex 8.5x50 can not beat the clarity or price and the customer service 2nd to none.


I have to agree on these statements. I bought my dad a set of these for Christmas and they are super nice and very bright. I ordered them straight from alpen and they said their warranty is the new "no fault" warranty. Anything that happens to them they will be fixed or replaced for free no matter what.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Zen Rays


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

I use Redfeild 10x42


----------



## MDStrother (Nov 24, 2011)

I use Aplen 10 x 42 Wings. I must agree Alpen is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Zen Rays



A pair of these


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Vortex's for me also.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Carson XM-HD 10x42mm (but they're for field and not 3D, if that's okay.....) I use Vortex for indoors...:wink:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Steiner Peregrine 8.5x50


----------



## lknchoppers (Jun 13, 2008)

Alpen Apex 8.5 x 50


----------



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Zen-Ray HD's 10X42


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Alpen Shasta 8.5 x 50


----------



## friend of coal (Jan 14, 2010)

Alpen Wings 10x42 can't beat em!!!!


----------



## mr_smith7410 (Feb 13, 2009)

vanguard endeavor ed 10.5x45


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

alpen apex, but if buying new ones today hands down zen ray without second thought!


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

Was using Leupold 8x32, but now using my hunting binos, Minox 10x42. That extra power helps on those black targets.

G


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

vortex fury 10x42


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

Carson HD 10x42 very clear and bright a friend has Alpens and they are very compairable except the Carson's are lighter and I got them on Walmart.com for $150 a year ago


----------



## elitej (Mar 8, 2009)

Leica 10x25 for me. Super clear and easy on your neck.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

Vortex Diamondback 8.5 x 50.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Vortex sidewinders 10 x 42's


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Vortex Vipers 8x42


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

Nikon Monarch ATB 12x42


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

A set of Alpens that are so old I don't even know what they are. Not sure how many years I've had them but I use them at work, hunting and shooting. Bullet proof!!


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Leica 10x32 BA or 8x32BA


----------



## Rocky44 (Sep 18, 2007)

Swarovski SLC HD 10x42


----------



## lenoxp (Feb 11, 2011)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Zen Rays


use 10x43 ED


----------



## Dreamin_of_elk (Nov 19, 2010)

Swarovski el 10x42 swarovision


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Just got a pair of Leupold Yosemite to use...haven't taken them to the 3D range yet though.


----------



## ShootingEdgeTec (Jan 20, 2011)

Barska 10x42 Huntmasters


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

bushnell


----------



## nsbc07 (Apr 5, 2009)

Zen-Ray ED2.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

nsbc07 said:


> Zen-Ray ED2.


These.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Alpen 10x42 Shasta ridge


----------



## TS36 (Nov 24, 2010)

Redfield Rebels 10x42. Crystal clear glass with tremendous light gathering quality. Haven't seen it mentioned, but a small tidbit for you. Redfield is now owned by Leupold. I also have a small set of Leupold Rogue in 8x25. They too are clear as a bell and gather light great for shady areas.


----------

